# New projects for 2011



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

With the year almost behind us, I am starting to reflect what dart and non dart species I would like to aquire for 2011. After much consideration here is what I am focusing on:

1) Dart- Yellow Terribs, Bicolors, Vittatus, Red/Orange Galacs an possibly my first group of pums

2) Frog- Mantella expectata and madagascarensis, heterixalus albogattus, whatever Boophis species become available, Phyllomedusa Bicolor and Vallenti, Agallychis Annae.

3) Lizard- Phelsuma dubia, lineata, borbonica, cependiana and guimbeaui, Uroplatus Fimbriatus, Uromastyx Macfadenyii and Ocelata, Shinasaurus Crocodilurus.

Doubtful I will be able to find the space or cash for everything on my list, but one can hope.

What is everyone else looking to aquire for the new year?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

That's quite a list you got there. I'm hoping to get Highland Lamasi, Varaderos, Reticulatus, Gold Dust Bastis and Cristobals.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Well I'm hoping that Sean S gets those spotted moraspunga in as well as some new lugubris locales...Also i'd like to add some more pepperi or bassleri to my collection and any other ameerega species that become available.


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Phelsuma dubia,laticauda,breviceps,quadriocelleta,standingi,robertmertensi,and any other species I come across. Oh and Id like to add more anolis species.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Aside from darts, I'd like to get my Sorong chondros breeding, as well as my group of Neurergus kaiseri (which are super sweet and easier to keep than I thought they would be).


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Some new epipedobates, god willing


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

If you decide to do Uromastyx (i think I see it there) please make sure they have all the right husbandry there are a LOT of contradicting information... Here's the most up to date care "sheet" (updated daily)

Urowiki



All that aside, I plan on focusing on leucomelas, hopefully some Bakhuis tincs, and if I have the money, some pumilio (preferably bastis)

and maybe some western hognose snakes.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

boabab95 said:


> If you decide to do Uromastyx (i think I see it there) please make sure they have all the right husbandry there are a LOT of contradicting information... Here's the most up to date care "sheet" (updated daily)
> 
> Urowiki
> 
> ...


I actually have Uros now and have a pretty good track record of keeping and breeding them. I finally lost my Morrocan male last winter at age 21. The best resource I have found for uros is Doug Dix at Deer Fern Farms. 

Deer Fern Farms Home Page: Uromastyx, Tortoises, Spinytailed Iguanas, Bengal Savannah cats


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

good luck with the Shinasaurus Crocodilurus.
easily my favorite lizard and my herping lifes dream to work with and breed


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

ya, the Urowiki has some of his info as well, plus it's just organized a bit better... doug actually helped with the wiki...a bit


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

HunterB said:


> good luck with the Shinasaurus Crocodilurus.
> easily my favorite lizard and my herping lifes dream to work with and breed


I actually had a small breeding group about 10 years ago and donated them to Bert at Agama International. Have been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

mantisdragon91 said:


> I actually had a small breeding group about 10 years ago and donated them to Bert at Agama International. Have been kicking myself ever since.


I read an article two or three years ago in REPTILES and have been researching them since...such an interesting creature


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

HunterB said:


> I read an article two or three years ago in REPTILES and have been researching them since...such an interesting creature


If by interesting you mean territorial, agressive and antisocial than absolutely Damn I miss mine, and ever since Bert died there is only a handful of people in the US still breeding them.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

mantisdragon91 said:


> If by interesting you mean territorial, agressive and antisocial than absolutely Damn I miss mine, and ever since Bert died there is only a handful of people in the US still breeding them.


 but its those qualities that make them unique haha
I've seen a total of 3 in person and they were $800 so until I graduate next June, theyre a dream. What made you get rid of yours?


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

HunterB said:


> but its those qualities that make them unique haha
> I've seen a total of 3 in person and they were $800 so until I graduate next June, theyre a dream. What made you get rid of yours?


I was running into issues with territoriality and didn't have the room to keep the offspring. At the time Bert was assembling breeding groups at his farm in Alabama. I figured the adult pair and 3 offspring I had would be in better hands at his facility where he was keeping them all in outdoor ponds. Unfortunately since his death his son has been in hurry to fire sale everything in order to get back to Holland as quickly as possible and I've had a hard time finding out where my original animals ended up.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I want to get some R. Variabilis 'Southern', Standard Lamasi and some Hyla marmorata. Not sure how I will be able to sneak in the vivs for all of them without being noticed. 

But I figure the old saying " It's easier to ask for givness, then to ask for permission". This way I have them while in the dog house.....LOL


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I hope to get some standard lamasi, retics or vanzos, another morph of pumilio (bastis? blue jeans? popa?) and hopefully some green/bronze auratus and toboga island auratus to go with my singles of those morphs.
Bryan


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Amphibia: I plan on adding more thumbnails and pumilio to the collection. I spent the last year aquiring tincs after reducing my collection for geckos space three years ago. I am going to add some mantella after seeing the quotas change.

Chelonia: I aquired 4.4 pancake tortoises this last year and I hope to have them producing this year. I also added 3 females to add my Russian Tortoise pair for increased production. And I have taken in a group of three toed box turtles I hope to have producing. 

Geckonida: I have just about cleared my Crested collection (50 breeders) to add space and funding for Uroplatus.


Sent from my Samsung Moment Droid


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm definitely getting some valerioi....

I have to follow up with a trade that I discussed with another user for a group of lowland fantasticus, but it looks like I'll likely be getting those in next year.

I'm working on a trade for a special little something for me....

And then I've been slowly (SLOWLY) working on an 18 cube that I'll need to put something in. I'm thinking maybe some flavovittatus, but I don't know for sure just yet....


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

Definitely some mysteriosus, certainly some sort of pumilio, better than evens chance of a histo or sylvatica morph. Should be a good one!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Well here is my list for 2011

Pumilio- Blue Jeans, Solatare, and cristobals
Thumbs- another line of Std Lamasi, Flavs, green lamasi,and retics
Larger darts- Orange/ yellow terribilis, odd ball tincs, and another line of red galacts

To add to my non dart collections
Anolis- occulatus winston, roquet summus 'green' and marmoratus girafus

maybe a few more apistogrammas as well


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

My first dart most likely getting next year. I am working an a 33 gallon zoomed. 
The list of frogs I want are Ranitomeya imitator "varadero", ranitomeya fantastica, Any type of pumilo I like the batis, mint or yellow terribilis, and maybe bakhuis. 
My first frog will probably be the imi because I have the hight in this tank and I no basicly everything about the frog.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

My frog projects: 
-Sell all of my soon-to-be SI froglets and buy either a pair of Pums of a pair of Tincs..... or both!  
-Get my Leucs Breeding
-Figure out of I have three female Intermedius or not- possibly get a male or sell them each individually and buy frog related stuff

My planted tank projects:
-If I have a lot of money at some point, I'd like to set up an ADA nano planted tank. I'd need like $700 for this project


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

We're hoping to finish off our Tinc collection and tanks. 1-8 we have. 

1 Alanis
2 Azureus
3 Bakuis
4 Cits
5 Lorenzo
6 New River
7 Patricia
8 Powder Blue
9 ?
10 ?
11 ?
12 ?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Possibly downsizing: bigger tanks, fewer frogs.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Possibly downsizing: bigger tanks, fewer frogs.


Ron lemme know when you decide to downsize.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd like to try and breed some Carcharodon carcharias.....just kidding, couldn't afford to feed them lol

I'd really like to work with any and all Uroplatus species, and my first love Phelsuma of course. 
As far as frogs I'm not sure. Maybe some Galacts. I'm not really a thumb fan, they are just too small for me.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

My first project will be building vivs for the frogs I have in QT right now. Especially the Vanzos and Varaderos. 

I hope do my first vert tanks this year. I'm going to stick with thumbnails and maybe get my first pumilio.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I'd like to try and breed some Carcharodon carcharias.....just kidding, couldn't afford to feed them lol


on a more serious note, as far as i know, they have NEVER been successfully kept in captivity, EVER! it was tried many times, and each attempt ended in massive failure (usually within the first week), no definitive reason was ever cited either, so all we know is that they must be enjoyed in their natural habitat. 

james


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

james67 said:


> on a more serious note, as far as i know, they have NEVER been successfully kept in captivity, EVER! it was tried many times, and each attempt ended in massive failure (usually within the first week), no definitive reason was ever cited either, so all we know is that they must be enjoyed in their natural habitat.
> 
> james


Monterey Aquarium was actually able to keep a 5' female that was caught in Monterey Bay for about 6 months a couple of years back. They had to release her because she was growing too fast and starting to go after some of the other sharks, sunfish and tuna that were housed with her(some of which were three times her size)

White Sharks on Exhibit | Monterey Bay Aquarium


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

nice! my info was pretty old  as you can tell.

thanks for the info and link
james


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I am aware that great whites have only been kept in captivity once for a very brief time. I'm a dork not an idiot. I believe that the problem is with their ampullae of lorenzini. They just can't handle being in any kind of tank. Anyway, any shark I would keep would have laser beams on their heads.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

there's no need for hostility, i never suggested you were an idiot.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry if you took that for hostility, that's not at all how it was meant. I was really poking fun at what a dork I am. I really try and keep up on all animal things, and sharks are some of my favorites.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

bronz said:


> Definitely some mysteriosus


I'm hoping this has a crunchy sarcasm center.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

That reminds me. There is a company that makes a rubber liner, like a pond liner, that is made to fit a portable dumpster. The big ones, like you see on a construction site. How cool would it be to order a dumpster, have them drop it off in your driveway, insert the liner and poof, instant pond. Hmmm maybe I can breed sharks......


----------

